# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تا الان هیچی نخوندم برنامه م خوبه؟

## ye.pesare.daqun

سلام
اول یکم از خودم بگم تا باهام آشنا بشین
من الان سال دومیه که پشت کنکورم تا الان هم هیچی نخوندم !
فامیل ما جو بدی داره همه دکترن ( اکثر اعضای هیئت علمی دانشگاه پزشکی شیراز از اقواممونن ) دوم دبیرستان هم خواستم برم ریاضی که علاقه دارم نذاشتن و به اجبار فرستادنم تجربی ! زیست که میخونم حالم بد میشه تو دوران مدرسه ریاضی و فیزیک همیشه 19 یا 20 همه درسها اما زیست 12 . 13
این دو سال پشت کنکور خیلی عصبی شدم دو ساله که دوس دارم یه خواب راحت داشته باشم از سال 80 رزمی کار میکردم اما این دو سال حتی ورزشمو هم ول کردم
پارسال از اواسط اردیبهشت با روزی 6 ساعت شروع کردم به خوندن زیست رو دو دور خوندم 8 درصد زدم !!! بقیه درسا بدک نبود مثلا انگلیسی 50 درصد شیمی هم همینطور
مشکل من در زیست هستش ازش بیزارم
میخوام شروع کنم به خوندن روزی 12 ساعت (میتونم راحت)
اگه بخوام همه زیست ها رو یک دور بزنم محاسبه کردم 10 روز واسم وقت میبره
میخوام تا اخر فروردین همه زیستها رو یه بار بخونم
و از اردیبهشت:
 5 صبح در هفته اخصاص بدم به زیست (5 سانس)
2صبح و یک عصر شیمی (3 سانس)
2 تا عصر فیزیک و دو عصر هم ریاضی و دو عصر دیگه هم عمومی
"هر صبح یا عصر 5 ساعت هستش"
و از طرفی
هر روز 1 تا 2 ظهر کلمات انگلیسی
هر شب 10 تا 12 کلمات فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات و کلمات عربی
از 15 خرداد به بعد هم که جمع بندی
یه پوئن مثبتی که دارم اینه که خلاصه نویسی های پارسالمو دارم
یعنی زیست رو دو بار میخونم اما وقتی دیدم همه گفتن واسه بالا زدن زیست حد اقل 5 دور باید زد نا امید شدم
من منطقه 3 هستم (یاسوج)
پارسال دوست دوستم از 16 فروردین روزی 14 ساعت خونده بود رتبش صد شده بود از قبل هم نخونده بود(البته رفته بود خواستگاری عشقش باباش واسش شرط کرده بود که پزشک بشه :d عاشق بود )
من هدفم پزشکی نیست یا دندون چون علاقه ندارم
دوس دارم فیزیوتراپی قبول بشم
در زیست مشکل دارم
کجای برناممو اصلاح کنم؟ چیکار کنم واسه زیست؟
من دارم پشت کنکور دیوونه میشم

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

منم فیزیوتراپی دوست دارم ولی بعید میدونم قبول بشم

اون دوست عاشقتم عاشق بوده مجبور بوده بخونه وگرنه معشوقه پــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــر :3:

----------


## آیناز

منم سال دوممه خدابخیر کنه قدم اولو باز برداااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااار  یم خدا بقیه ش ککمکمون میکنه

----------


## آیناز

قضیه دوستتون واقیه یا از خودتو گفتین این دم اخری ی امیدی ب بچه ها بدین

----------


## ye.pesare.daqun

به خدا راس میگم
اما مطمئنن 14 ساعتی که میخونده 13 ساعتش مفید بوده
الانم داره دندون پزشکی اصفهان میخونه
کاش یکی بود درباره زیست کمک میکرد این برناممو یکم جمع و جور میکرد واسه زیست

----------


## Bitter smile

من از زیست سر در نمیارم ولی تا جایی که اطلاع دارم باید زیاد مرور کنی
هر روز  بخونی
با علاقه نه به زور
بدون علاقه می خونی خب یاد نمی گیری

----------


## Bitter smile

فیزیوتراپی با زیست در ارتباط نیس؟

----------


## ye.pesare.daqun

هست ولی اینو حداقل یکم دوس دارم
آخر یکی پیدا نشد راهنمایی کنه یه برنامه واسه زیست بریزه چند دور بخونیمش چه جوری بخونیمش
 :31:

----------


## naser

من زیاد درس نخوندم به دلیل مشکلات خانوادگی ولی به نظرم میشه جبران کردتواین مدت وباید هرروزشیمی وزیست روخوندودروس عمومی هم برای من به جزعربی هرروز دربرنامم هست .من زیست رو اول کتاب بعد درسنامه های خیلی سبز و روز بعد هم تست هاشو میزنم واسه خودم که خوبه چون بیشتراوقات  بالای 50 میزنم  تو آزمونهام

----------


## بیات

من رشتم ریاضیه زیاداز زیست سردرنمیارم ولی دوستای رشته تجربی زیاد دارم دوست منم به زیست علاقه نداره حتی رشتشم ریاضی بود ولی خونوادش گفتن باید پزشک بشی الانم تغییر رشته داده ولی خودشو باشرایط وفق داده مث شما خودشو پشت کنکور دیوونه نکرده اصلن احتیاجی به دیوونه شدن نیس شما میگی فیزیوتراپی رو دوس داری پس بخاطرش زیستو تا دو ماه دیگه تحمل کن هرروز صب از ساعت 6صب تا 12ظهر فقط زیست بخونیدهر روز این کارو کنید نه اینکه بیاید تو ده روز تمومش کنیدچون خیلی اشتباهه اگه هر روز صب بخونیدش میشه روزی 6ساعت زیست این میتونه خیلی کمکتون کنه شما باید باخودتون و با شرایطتون کنار بیاین به خودتون تلقین کنید که زیستو خیلی راحت یاد میگیرید تو این دو ماه هم به هدفتون زیاد فک کنید خیلی کمکتون میکنه توکل کن به خدا وفقفط تلاشتو بکن خدا جواب تلاشاتو میده      موفق باشی

----------


## ye.pesare.daqun

ممنون از همتون
آقا ناصر منم زیست رو از روی خیلی سبز میخونم اما فقط دوم دبیرستان و پیش یکش درسنامه داره
ویرایش جدیدش درسنامه داره واسه سوم و پیش دو؟

دوستان به نظرتون با 3 دور زیست خوندن (بدون جمع بندی) میشه زیست رو 50 زد؟
این نکته رو هم در نظر بگیرین که این 3 دور در دو ماه مونده به کنکور خونده میشه

----------


## MohoMo

> ممنون از همتون
> آقا ناصر منم زیست رو از روی خیلی سبز میخونم اما فقط دوم دبیرستان و پیش یکش درسنامه داره
> ویرایش جدیدش درسنامه داره واسه سوم و پیش دو؟
> 
> دوستان به نظرتون با 3 دور زیست خوندن (بدون جمع بندی) میشه زیست رو 50 زد؟
> این نکته رو هم در نظر بگیرین که این 3 دور در دو ماه مونده به کنکور خونده میشه


سلام منم مثل خودت پشت کنکوریم ، رشتم ریاضی بود حالا تجربی می خونم  ، 

ببین می خوام بهت بگم میشه مطمئن باش ، تو داری سعی تو می کنی و قطعا قطعا قطعا خدا کمکت می کنه ، ببین تو مثلا از من میپرسی من زیست رو 3 دور می خونم خوب و منم iای کیوم ( I Q ) زیر خط فقره میگم اگه زیر 10 بار نخونی اصلا نمیتونی بزنی ..... به این چیزا توجه نکن تلاشت رو بکن با همین  برنامه ای هم که ریختی فکر کنم فیزیتراپی قبول شی و بیشتر رو تست زیست کار کن  چون بلاخره تو پارسال این زیست رو خوندی و یه چیزایی هم تو مدرسه یاد گرفتی حالا به نظرم فقط تست بزن  

و یه جمله از یکی از بهترین رفیقام که توی این سایت هست و مدیر بخش زیسته که به امید خدا ایشا الله امسال جفمون دکتریم ، ( البته اون از من درس خیلی بهتره )

هر تست زیست رو که می زنی فقط جواب درست رو نیگا نکن و ببین دلیل غلط بودن گزینه های دیگه چیه و بهترین جزوه خلاصه برای زیست همون کتاب درسیه ...... 

خداییش جمله درستی گفت ، راستی اسمش AMIR-T هست اگه خواستی تو زیست ازش مشاوره بگیر ...

----------


## alavi

> ممنون از همتون
> آقا ناصر منم زیست رو از روی خیلی سبز میخونم اما فقط دوم دبیرستان و پیش یکش درسنامه داره
> ویرایش جدیدش درسنامه داره واسه سوم و پیش دو؟
> 
> دوستان به نظرتون با 3 دور زیست خوندن (بدون جمع بندی) میشه زیست رو 50 زد؟
> این نکته رو هم در نظر بگیرین که این 3 دور در دو ماه مونده به کنکور خونده میشه


سلام
زیست شناسی فقط به شرط مفهمومی خوندن رو میشه تضمین کرد در کنکور البته باید تست زنی هم زیاد باشه و تا فرد موقع خوندن مطالب مثل یک طراح عمل کنه و از هر خطی به دید تستی نگاه کند.
شما مطمئن باشید که با مفهمومی خوندن میتونید نتیجه خوبی بگیرید.
در این مدت باقی مانده هر رزو  زمانی به مطالعه و تست زنی هم اختصصا دهید.
در مورد جمع بندی هم اگر فاصله زمانی تا الان زیاد هست حتما باید یک مرور داشته باشید 
موفق باشید

----------


## myum

برعکس شما من زیست رو خوب میفهمم !
چون کتاب هایی مثل "بافت شناسی پایه" و آناتومی رو دارم واسه کنکور میخونم زیست شناسی دبیرستان خیلی بچگانه به نظر میرسه !!! :14:

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

قابل توجه بعضیا ...

----------

